# 2012 Lambeth Country show - 15 and 16 September, Brockwell Park



## editor (Apr 4, 2012)

Rescheduled date:


> Lambeth Council is pleased to propose that the 2012 Lambeth Country show will take place on the weekend of the 15 and 16 September in Brockwell Park.
> 
> Councillor Florence Nosegbe said: "The last few weeks of speculation and debate have demonstrated how much passion there is for the Country Show in Lambeth. We always said we would make sure there would be a range of other community events and festivals and I'm delighted we are able to propose a smaller-scale event for this year only to take place in September.
> 
> ...


http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/News/2012/230212LambethCountryShowProposedForSeptember.htm


----------



## Belushi (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm looking forward to it, but not as much as our own do


----------



## Onket (Apr 4, 2012)

Good work, ed. Will be interesting to see what 'scaled down' means. Got to be good that it's still two days. Hopefully the weather will still be decent, etc.


----------



## Chilavert (Apr 4, 2012)

Ffs. I'm busy that weekend.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 4, 2012)

> "We are also making a fund available to help community groups produce local Olympic themed events in the run up to the games as part of the borough's 2012 celebrations."


 
hmm.

how about an U75 Olympic themed event?

what sports would feature in the U75 olympics?


----------



## lang rabbie (Apr 4, 2012)

Good grief.  They have actually managed to avoid clashing with
*Open House London 2012 – 22 & 23 September*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 4, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> hmm.
> 
> how about an U75 Olympic themed event?
> 
> what sports would feature in the U75 olympics?


 
100m sprint stagger to the Chucklehead stall?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 5, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> hmm.
> 
> how about an U75 Olympic themed event?
> 
> what sports would feature in the U75 olympics?


 
800mtr Talking Nonsense Relay - 6 teams per race, 8 members per team, talking opposing bollocks at 100mtr intervals.

The Urban Hurdles - Newbies compete to complete all the urban hurdles - First Post, First Thread, First Insult, First Argument, First Ugly Mug Pic, First Naked Pic, Flounce.

Music Thread High Jump - compete to have the loftiest musical tastes while looking down on your opponents

Film thread High Jump - As above, but more cinematic and with a Clint Boon film score (Because Morricone would be sooooooo obvious!)

The Politics Forum Aquatic Endurance - Enter a pool full of sharks - winner makes it to the other end with the least amount of flesh missing.

Brixton Thread Long Jump - A fast run and jump to leap above and beyond a collective of Brixton-Urbans yapping about gentrification, the way it used to be, and Raverdrew.

Drugs Thread Javelin - Stand at the foot of a field shaped like a big arm, throw javelin.....hit a vein!

Transport Thread Boat Race - Load of cyclists in a sinking boat moaning about cars. Last one to drown wins.

General Forum Marathon - 26 miles of random conversation with no direction and little chance of ever ending without a full blown scrap. Foxyred cuts the ribbon at the start!

Suburban Forum Bowls - Gentle, relaxed, with cakes and lashings of ginger beer (also, some very lovely landscaping!)


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 5, 2012)

Quite interesting how the Herne Hill Forum has 'connected into' decision-making in the borough. I've come across them a few times now as local policies have/are being developed.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 5, 2012)

Have Aswad confirmed?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 5, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Have Aswad confirmed?


 
They're providing the silence in the contemplation tent.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 17, 2012)

Public meeting next week to discuss what should happen (or not) at the country show:

Weds 25 April, Brockwell Hall (In the park) 5 - 8pm

http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/ai1ec_ev...ockwell-park-se24-9bj-community/?instance_id=

It's a bit of an early start if you work fulll time, but I aim to be there.

Ideas people?


----------



## Alo Licentia! (Apr 18, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Quite interesting how the Herne Hill Forum has 'connected into' decision-making in the borough. I've come across them a few times now as local policies have/are being developed.


 
Weren't they the ones who got the road diverted to go through the park? One of the council's worst recent decisions.

Genuine friends of Brockwell Park can join 'Friends of Brockwell Park'. It costs £5 a year, you get a comprehensive newsletter every couple of weeks, and I don't think they're campaigning to divert any more roads through the park.


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2012)

Posts about the junction alterations moved here: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brockwell-park-under-threat-herne-hill-junction.128483/


----------



## MAD-T-REX (Apr 18, 2012)

Whoops.


----------



## RubyToogood (May 29, 2012)

Good news! All the fruit/veg/knitting/cake competition stuff will be happening as normal with the Lambeth Horticultural Society.


----------



## OpalFruit (May 30, 2012)

Yay! I think it's good having the LCS in September when there are fewer other events going on (in my life, anyway). The Josephine Avenue Art Fair always used to be the same weekend as the LCS - will that move too? Not sure if the organisers found the event complementary - presumably visitors walking down Effra Rd would take a short diversion?


----------



## 19sixtysix (May 30, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> hmm.
> 
> how about an U75 Olympic themed event?
> 
> what sports would feature in the U75 olympics?


 
Crack Pigeon racing

I would have to add I am fated never to attend a country show again. It always clashes with other stuff including this september. Grrrr.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Aug 8, 2012)

Line up announced!
*Main stage
Saturday 15 September *
*2.15pm:* Little AxeFeaturing legendary guitarist Skip Mcdonald 

*3.30pm: Hannah Williams and the Taste Makers
**4.50pm:* Dreadzone
*Sunday 16 September

2.15pm: Miss Megoo and the Yahman All Stars *featuring Mervyn Africa, Bonolo & David Serame
*3.30pm:* Hollie Cook with full band
*4.50pm:* Dennis Bovell Dub Band featuring Janet Kay and Peter Hunningale and special guest 'Anthony B'


----------



## gabi (Aug 8, 2012)

Dreadzone 

Have to give it to them, they've got staying power


----------



## colacubes (Aug 8, 2012)

Dreadzone ffs   I thought this might be the year when I might get away with not hearing them as I'm not going to any festies.  But no


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 8, 2012)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> *Sunday 16 September*
> 
> *2.15pm: Miss Megoo and the Yahman All Stars *featuring Mervyn Africa, Bonolo & David Serame
> 
> B'


 
Top Cats Megumi?

eta:  Yes, I see it is


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Aug 8, 2012)

Janet Kay and Anthony B is cool though.


----------



## Onket (Aug 8, 2012)

At least havign Dreadzone play means there is someone worth going to see. Not that it usually makes any difference.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2012)

Dreadzone are horrific festival dub like Zion Train, but Dennis Bovell and Skip McDonald more than make up for it


----------



## nagapie (Aug 9, 2012)

So how's the fair working, is it a scaled down version?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2012)

We need to enter competitions fast


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 9, 2012)

how fast?


----------



## gabi (Aug 9, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Dreadzone are horrific festival dub like Zion Train, but Dennis Bovell and Skip McDonald more than make up for it


 
I never actually manage to pay attention to the music at the country show. far too busy queuing for cider, playing with owls and watching terriers defy gravity.

hopefully the weather is along these lines.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2012)

Biddlybee said:
			
		

> how fast?



Dunno  

I am gonna carve vegetables this year though


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 9, 2012)

that's for kids


----------



## Badgers (Aug 9, 2012)

Biddlybee said:
			
		

> that's for kids



Fuck it then. Just get shitfaced on cider then


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2012)

Dreadzone. Please God no.


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 9, 2012)

They seem to think it will still be a full on copy of the normal county fair too, judging by the ads in Lambeth Weekender.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 9, 2012)

The most important thing I need to know.  Will there be Chucklehead?


----------



## Onket (Aug 9, 2012)

I have to admit that I find it amusing that the same people who constantly big-up Alabama 3, are slagging off Dreadzone!


----------



## gabi (Aug 9, 2012)

Alabama 3 are inarguably better, but also a bit over them now tbh. Not sure why you're comparing them though - they're entirely different.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2012)

They're both shite!


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2012)

Onket said:


> I have to admit that I find it amusing that the same people who constantly big-up Alabama 3, are slagging off Dreadzone!


Who's "constantly" bigging up Alabama 3?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> that's for kids


Isn't there an adult competition?


----------



## Onket (Aug 9, 2012)

gabi said:


> Alabama 3 are inarguably better, but also a bit over them now tbh. Not sure why you're comparing them though - they're entirely different.


 
Different musically, but they both constantly appear at festivals year in, year out, playing the same old stuff.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 9, 2012)

I like Alabama 3
I do not like Dreadzone
I like Chucklehead Cider
I do not like Fosters
I like Owls
I do not like moths

I am going to the Country Show


----------



## gabi (Aug 9, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Isn't there an adult competition?


 
i dont think so. tho i think some adults cheat by entering using a child as a proxy.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2012)

Yeah, I'm sure parents 'help' their kids with most of the entries


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 9, 2012)

kittyP said:


> I like Alabama 3
> I do not like Dreadzone
> I like Chucklehead Cider
> I do not like Fosters
> ...


 
Me too
Me too
Me too, my body doesn't, so none for me
I do, mu body doesn't, so none for me
Me too, with chips
Nah....they're just butterflies with dust for wings.....

I haven't decided.....I like Holly Cook


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 11, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Isn't there an adult competition?


Yes. Rules.

Under Section E (Floral Art Exhibits) there is Class 69 "A vegetable figure"
Under Section F (Children's Exhibits) there is Class 70 "A vegetable animal"

So the kids get to do crocodiles etc and the grownups have Usain Bolt modelled in cauliflower or whatever.

I should probably knit something


----------



## han (Aug 13, 2012)

You could knit a Usain Bolt.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 13, 2012)

han said:


> You could knit a Usain Bolt.


 
That's a brilliant idea!


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 13, 2012)

I'd have to go for a Bradley Wiggins - but I've seen such a good one done (can't find the pic now) that I couldn't compete. Also, the knitting category is actually for an "item of hand-knitted wear". Anything that can't be worn, and anything crocheted, has to go in the general handicraft category.

One of these days I'm going to do a knitted scale model of the lido though.


----------



## han (Aug 13, 2012)

You could have tiny knitted versions of your friends sitting round the pool!


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Aug 21, 2012)

nipsla said:


> The most important thing I need to know. Will there be Chucklehead?


 
yes - there will. Just had an email from them confirming this.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 21, 2012)

RubyToogood said:


> I'd have to go for a Bradley Wiggins - but I've seen such a good one done (can't find the pic now) that I couldn't compete. Also, the knitting category is actually for an "item of hand-knitted wear". Anything that can't be worn, and anything crocheted, has to go in the general handicraft category.
> 
> One of these days I'm going to do a knitted scale model of the lido though.


 
Put it on a hat.  jobs a goodun.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 21, 2012)

Has anyone ever entered the fruit and veg show? What's the competition like? I reckon I'll have some great tomatoes ready by mid-Sept but I guess I'll probably be blown out of the water by some retired 80 year old expert with a 10lb heritage moneymaker or something...


----------



## colacubes (Aug 23, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Has anyone ever entered the fruit and veg show? What's the competition like? I reckon I'll have some great tomatoes ready by mid-Sept but I guess I'll probably be blown out of the water by some retired 80 year old expert with a 10lb heritage moneymaker or something...


 
Never done the fruit and veg, but craft club have done the jam compo 2 years on the trot.  We won a prize last time


----------



## cybilbrix (Aug 27, 2012)

this may sound like a silly question.....but I want to enter the American brownie competition at this years show and I was just wondering if anyone knows if you can use your own recipe or do you have to use the one that they list?

think I might carve a few vegetables too!


----------



## Greebo (Aug 27, 2012)

cybilbrix said:


> <snip>just wondering if anyone knows if you can use your own recipe or do you have to use the one that they list?<snip>


AFAIK you have to follow the recipe in the booklet, to the letter.  Seems a bit lacking in creativity to me.


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 27, 2012)

cybilbrix said:


> this may sound like a silly question.....but I want to enter the American brownie competition at this years show and I was just wondering if anyone knows if you can use your own recipe or do you have to use the one that they list?


 
They aren't specifying _"as per recipe"_ againts the class as the LHS do at some of their other shows, but this class is one of those about demonstrating technical cooking/baking ability rather than originality of recipe, so I think it is pretty clear what is expected.

"Rules is rules". If you did add some secret ingredient and were subsequently to be found out, I think the organisers would be within their rights to strip you of your gold award (or even the coveted "Cup for best exhibit in domestic classes"). True Lambethans -for whom fair play is paramount -would mount a campaign of public vilification that would make the allegations of doping against Lance Armstrong look mild, and you would never bake in this Borough again.

[I'm not sure if even the "Rural" still sticks to such a 1950s approach to competitive housewife skills!]


----------



## Badgers (Sep 8, 2012)

One week to go  

Initial signs are that the weather will be dry


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 10, 2012)

I am already so very excited about this..... stupidly so!


----------



## leanderman (Sep 10, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> I am already so very excited about this..... stupidly so!


 
Agreed. Would have been a washout in July.


----------



## Onket (Sep 11, 2012)

We're currently planning on going on Sat. Weather looks better Sunday though so who knows.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 11, 2012)

You don't just go on one day!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 11, 2012)

Can't make it this year - had a lovely time last year - I will be in Swansea this weekend


----------



## Crispy (Sep 11, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> You don't just go on one day!


Depends on the quantity of cider...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 11, 2012)

RubyToogood said:


> I'd have to go for a Bradley Wiggins - but I've seen such a good one done (can't find the pic now) that I couldn't compete.


 
David Weir?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 11, 2012)

Who is David Weir?


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm doing both: Saturday afternoon and then off to play Duckie with the Mrs Mills Exp. And then back for more on Sunday!


----------



## Onket (Sep 11, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> You don't just go on one day!



When it was only me I'd go both days, yes.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 11, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Who is David Weir?


 
Are you joking?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 11, 2012)

Sorry, CBA to Google it.
I didn't see the Paralympics.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 11, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Sorry, CBA to Google it.
> I didn't see the Paralympics.


 
He won 4 golds!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 11, 2012)

Great! He would be good to make a sculpture out of! Wheels made from slices of fruit etc


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 11, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Great! He would be good to make a sculpture out of! Wheels made from slices of fruit etc


 
and she could get extra points for sticking his four gold medals on, and even more points for his baby!


----------



## Greebo (Sep 11, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> You don't just go on one day!


This year I probably do - somewhere else to be most of Sunday.  But I might wander through and pick up a few pints of chucklehead on Saturday.


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 11, 2012)

Gonna drop by for a few hours on Saturday hopefully and see what's going on. Can't do Sunday which is annoying as I'd quite like to have seen 'Mr Vibes' Hunnigale and Janet Kay alongside Bovell. Will keep an eye out for any of youse lot!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 11, 2012)

Or these ones might be easier to do as they're laying down


----------



## leanderman (Sep 11, 2012)

The tents and fencing are going up already ...


----------



## zenie (Sep 11, 2012)

I shall be there both days, provided it's sunny


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 11, 2012)

Can't wait. One of the best days of the year and the opportunity to see a whole load of family, mates, neighbours and locals. I'm looking forward to Joseph's Amazing Racing Pigs. And the Ferret Show.



> *2012 Line-up*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/Country-Show/index.htm


Earlier finish this year - 6pm instead of 8pm.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 11, 2012)

so far weather forecast is looking promising....!


----------



## Crispy (Sep 11, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Earlier finish this year - 6pm instead of 8pm.


An hour before sunset


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 12, 2012)

And here's those all important pig racing and ferret display details:






There will also be "some really good fighting" on display.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 12, 2012)

RACING PIGS


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 12, 2012)

nipsla said:


> RACING PIGS


 
Wonder if they're put on the barbecue after?


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 12, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Wonder if they're put on the barbecue after?


 


maybe that's what they're racing from?


----------



## girasol (Sep 12, 2012)

We are running a FREE capoeira workshop in the Cultivate Participation Marquee, on Sunday 16, at 16:00 - for one hour.

Everyone is welcome! 

http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/Country-Show/Zones/Cultivate.htm

Will hopefully see some of you earlier in the day...


----------



## Winot (Sep 12, 2012)

girasol said:


> We are running a FREE capoeira workshop in the Cultivate Participation Marquee, on Sunday 16, at 16:00 - for one hour.


 
That's a cocktail, right?  Count me in.


----------



## girasol (Sep 12, 2012)

Winot said:


> That's a cocktail, right? Count me in.


 
yeah, one that will make your body ache for a week afterwards and acquaint you with muscles you didn't know you had


----------



## Winot (Sep 12, 2012)

girasol said:


> yeah, one that will make your body ache for a week afterwards and acquaint you with muscles you didn't know you had


 
I normally need more than one for them to have that effect, but I suppose you are open for an hour.


----------



## girasol (Sep 12, 2012)

Winot said:


> I normally need more than one for them to have that effect, but I suppose you are open for an hour.


 
  are you sure you're not thinking of caipirinhas?


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Sep 12, 2012)

Bring it ooooooooooooooon.  Hyped already.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 12, 2012)

Has anyone proposed a meet? 2pm Sunday by the cider tent?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 12, 2012)

Good idea^^^

Although to be clear, there are several cider outlets now....they sell Chucklehead from a couple of hotdog-style vans and IIRC there was also a stall at the back of the main arena last year as well, in addition to the traditional stall inside one of the tents.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 12, 2012)

To avoid ambiguity, how about here? (pink circle near the food hall)


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 12, 2012)

The usual place then!


----------



## Crispy (Sep 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> The usual place then!


Yes, but now there's no uncertainty


----------



## Badgers (Sep 12, 2012)

Crispy said:


> To avoid ambiguity, how about here? (pink circle near the food hall)


 
Pink?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 12, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Pink?


Magenta, then. #FF00FF.


----------



## Onket (Sep 12, 2012)

Same place on Saturday?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 12, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Has anyone proposed a meet? 2pm Sunday by the cider tent?


And Saturday


----------



## magneze (Sep 12, 2012)

If everyone wears Pink Magenta and sits in a circle then that should be easy to find.


----------



## Cloo (Sep 12, 2012)

yay - we'll be there. Guess on Sunday if that's when most people are meeting


----------



## colacubes (Sep 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> And Saturday


 
Fuck Saturday  (I can't go )


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 12, 2012)

magneze said:


> If everyone wears Pink Magenta and sits in a circle then that should be easy to find.


 
I hear millions of Gamesmakers are going to turn up in their uniforms just to confuse you all


----------



## magneze (Sep 12, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I hear millions of Gamesmakers are going to turn up in their uniforms just to confuse you all


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 12, 2012)

I will probably go on Saturday (have vague memories of going to this once or twice when I was quite little) but not since.  There's an absence of functioning train service from here on Sunday...


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 12, 2012)

How long has it been running?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> How long has it been running?


Since the 1970's IIRC (the festival, not the train service!)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> How long has it been running?


 
according to this



> The 38th annual Lambeth Country Show...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 12, 2012)

nipsla said:
			
		

> Fuck Saturday  (I can't go )



I can't either


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 12, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> according to this


Wow!


----------



## boohoo (Sep 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Wow!


 
I went when i was little and I'm really old!  They had big steam engines back then!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 12, 2012)

boohoo said:


> I went when i was little and I'm really old!  They had big steam engines back then!


 
I remember them!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 12, 2012)

boohoo said:


> I went when i was little and I'm really old!  They had big steam engines back then!


 
it also used to involve a bus gathering (which I expect is why I got taken along)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 12, 2012)

Puddy_Tat said:


> it also used to involve a bus gathering (which I expect is why I got taken along)


 
They also used to have classic cars but that wasn't all that long ago


----------



## Badgers (Sep 12, 2012)

Anyone running a book on the pig racing?


----------



## colacubes (Sep 12, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Anyone running a book on the pig racing?


 
I was half tempted to put it on the radar of the Irish fellas in The Albert


----------



## Badgers (Sep 12, 2012)

nipsla said:
			
		

> I was half tempted to put it on the radar of the Irish fellas in The Albert



Don't  they will nobble the favourite


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 12, 2012)

Falcons AND ferrets at the same time.  What could possibly go wrong in front of an audience of children.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 12, 2012)

lang rabbie said:


> Falcons AND ferrets at the same time. What could possibly go wrong in front of an audience of children.


 
Better hope they feed the falcons first


----------



## Ol Nick (Sep 12, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> feed the falcons


Sounds like an 80s band. 

Make mine a capoeira!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 12, 2012)

Ol Nick said:


> Sounds like an 80s band.
> 
> Make mine a capoeira!


 
If a new band appears with that name, I want the credit


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 12, 2012)

lang rabbie said:


> Falcons AND ferrets at the same time. What could possibly go wrong in front of an audience of children.


 
Mwa ha ha!


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 13, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Mwa ha ha!


One of the great advantages of the Lambeth Country show is that you can turn up in your Victorian melodrama villain costume (top hat, opera cloak and twizzle-able moutsachios obligatory) and NO ONE WILL SUSPECT A THING!


----------



## leanderman (Sep 13, 2012)

My rural sister was incredulous when I said I would be taking her to a country show in Brockwell Park this weekend.


----------



## bigfire (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi all,

Just a friendly hi from your friendly, local fireman again.

Once again the firefighters from Brixton, West Norwood & Lambeth Fire stations are doing a charity ladder climb at Brockwell Park during the county show. This is on both of the days, throughout the day.
Again, as it was last year it is in aid of one our collegues who is now terminaly ill with cancer.
Last year the money went towards the guys care and the Fire fighters charity, as he is going into a hospice for the last two months the monies raised will go to there and to the Fire fighter's charity.

So please come on by, say hello, throw us a shekel or two and give us your support.

Many thanks.

Again.....


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2012)

Some photos:












More: http://www.urban75.org/blog/lambeth...ng-chucklehead-and-a-vegetable-jarvis-cocker/


----------



## mango5 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hic! Chucklehead is the only time I drink cider. Nice day with pfft, onkey, gaiginfamily, the reprobates and more


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Sep 15, 2012)

Whatever the editor says Dreadzone were great. Perfect weather and everyone was well up for it, big turn out too. I heard one bloke talkin to his mate with a 2L Chucklehead flask near the stage (new to lambeth/country show) "this place is fukin great"


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 15, 2012)

somehow managed to bump into very few people today - probably 'cos I got there so late due to getting my night's sleep during this morning - but very lovely to see those I did see.  It seemed WAY more crowded than other years, a bit too crowded for me - maybe because it's no longer the summer hols so everyone is around.  

so, like every other year, tomorrow I will try to get there earlier and actually see a few things and meet a few more people.  The few things I did see I was a little disappointed in, truth be told.  I couldn't find any "Louise's nutty tart" - were they there?


----------



## girasol (Sep 15, 2012)

wonderful. afternoon, bumped into lots of people... [ more tomorrow


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 15, 2012)

I didn't get there



combination of knackeredness and skintness...


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 15, 2012)

Got there very very late as slept very very late but still managed to bump into a few people.  I never see any of the pig races etc though.


----------



## magneze (Sep 15, 2012)

ChuckleheD. Quite strong.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 15, 2012)

Didn't see any urbanites but then I didn't bother looking

Someone might be in here though? 



Overheard from a white middle class type:  Yeah, it's middle class white people coming together with West Indian groups...

Now, I'm not sure if he was talking about the day in the Park or something else


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 15, 2012)

Lovely day! Nice to catch up with familiar faces as well as meet some new ones too! Especially good to meet OU, Onket, and Han all for the first time! 

This stuff appeared to be the order of the day  (although admittedly I was on the rum'n'coke instead)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 15, 2012)

Anyone go on this mad ride?  Wish I was young and still had the guts for fairground rides.  Looks great fun




and I reckon we need adult versions of these with a massive Olympic sized pool to play in



On leaving the Park, I also came across these 3 houses all breeze-blocked up.  I'm guessing they're council and wonder how long they've been sitting there empty?


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> On leaving the Park, I also came across these 3 houses all breeze-blocked up. I'm guessing they're council and wonder how long they've been sitting there empty?


 
Part of Cressingham Gardens estate - some blocks on the estate have apparently had massive subsidence problems. I think plans for a major refurbishment were abandoned last year.

They only had steel shutters last time I cut through there.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 15, 2012)

As it goes I passed them last weekend and wondered what the story was.  they don't look like they've subsided. 


although I don't know what it would look like anyway....


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 15, 2012)

we nearly moved into a house opposite those... shame about those houses, I like that little bit of the estate.  (and yes, subsidence is what the estate agent told us).


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks all.  Wondered why they were sitting empty when there's a huge waiting list.

Wonder what's caused the subsidence then.  They don't look all that old either


----------



## Greebo (Sep 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Thanks all. Wondered why they were sitting empty when there's a huge waiting list.
> 
> Wonder what's caused the subsidence then. They don't look all that old either


The estate was only finished in the mid 1970s, and that block was breezeblocked up last year.  As others have commented, it's ridiculous considering how many people are desperate for soemewhere to live.

I live on that estate and I'm wondering if the "subsidence" would have anything to do with a leaflet circulated on the estate about a lot of the mature trees having caused subsidence (aspirational problem or what?) and therefore being about to get felled.  

There's also another rumour going round about what's coming next.  Will post the details on the Brixton thread after I've emptied the washing machine.


----------



## nagapie (Sep 15, 2012)

Had a great day as usual. Met up with lots of friends and my little one loved the jousting. Had a very tasty paneer dosa after failing to find the pakora stall that's usually there. It did seem a little bit busier than usual though so left seeing the vegetables until tomorrow.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 15, 2012)

Greebo said:


> The estate was only finished in the mid 1970s, and that block was breezeblocked up last year. As others have commented, it's ridiculous considering how many people are desperate for soemewhere to live.
> 
> I live on that estate and I'm wondering if the "subsidence" would have anything to do with a leaflet circulated on the estate about a lot of the mature trees having caused subsidence (aspirational problem or what?) and therefore being about to get felled.
> 
> There's also another rumour going round about what's coming next. Will post the details on the Brixton thread after I've emptied the washing machine.


 
They're as new as the mid-70s and already have problems?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 15, 2012)

nagapie said:


> Had a great day as usual. Met up with lots of friends and my little one loved the jousting. Had a very tasty paneer dosa after failing to find the pakora stall that's usually there. It did seem a little bit busier than usual though so left seeing the vegetables until tomorrow.


 
I only got to see the back of the vegetable carvings as it was crowded.  Didn't get to see owls, too crowded.  Didn't get to see loads of stuff.  Too crowded. 

It looks like the carrot was the Angel of the North though.  No idea about the rest


----------



## Greebo (Sep 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> They're as new as the mid-70s and already have problems?


Look at how flat the estate isn't, how many mature trees there are, and allow for the whole lot being on clay soil (prone to "suck" and "heave").


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 15, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Look at how flat the estate isn't, how many mature trees there are, and allow for the whole lot being on clay soil (prone to "suck" and "heave").


 
Didn't really notice it, was too busy trying to find my way out of it.  Never been that way before, but wanted to go to petrol station for a newspaper


----------



## Greebo (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 15, 2012)

I can't seem to view any pictures at the moment.  Just taking ages and ages to load


----------



## Greebo (Sep 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I can't seem to view any pictures at the moment. Just taking ages and ages to load


Sorry, I'll go back and split them between a few more posts.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Greebo (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Greebo (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Greebo (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 15, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Sorry, I'll go back and split them between a few more posts.


 
No! You don't need to do that, it's not your problem. I'm having problems with pictures on every site

What's the vegetable with the red jacket supposed to be?


----------



## Greebo (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Greebo (Sep 15, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> No! You don't need to do that, it's not your problem. I'm having problems with pictures on every site
> 
> What's the vegetable with the red jacket supposed to be?


Terry Nutkins and the okra otters.  I kept getting jostled by people either side of me and I just couldn't fit him and the attached banner in


----------



## Greebo (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Greebo (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## quimcunx (Sep 15, 2012)

Forgot to go see the firemen.   I had my bosoms out too.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 15, 2012)

I was there v briefly - apols to dooby, idumea and co who I said hello to and the buggered straight off. Shit, shit day - wasn't fit for company. Will try again tomorrow. Maybe.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 15, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> I was there v briefly - apols to dooby, idumea and co who I said hello to and the buggered straight off. Shit, shit day - wasn't fit for company. Will try again tomorrow. Maybe.


I was only there for about 2 hours including crossing the park there & back, didn't see any of you either, but there'll be other times, I hope.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 15, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Forgot to go see the firemen.  I had my bosoms out too.


 
I saw them running away from a short red-haired girl


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 15, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Terry Nutkins and the okra otters. I kept getting jostled by people either side of me and I just couldn't fit him and the attached banner in


 
Otters


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 15, 2012)

Family stuff meant i couldnt make it today but looks like much fun was had. hopefully make it tomorrow, want to see pig racing!!


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 16, 2012)

Greebo said:


> View attachment 23126


 
The owl on the left is excellent!


----------



## Greebo (Sep 16, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> The owl on the left is excellent!


FWIW I was very impressed that somebody had got the guinea pig's ears right.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 16, 2012)

Greebo said:


> FWIW I was very impressed that somebody had got the guinea pig's ears right.


 
which one's the guinea pig?


----------



## Greebo (Sep 16, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> which one's the guinea pig?


The spud behind the owl on the left


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 16, 2012)

ah, didn't notice him


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 16, 2012)

In that same tent, near the geraniums, they had a Parrot Impatiens.  It was half the size of mine though.  I should have bought mine along to shame it


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 16, 2012)

The "carrot thing" was confusing - it appears to have started as an attempt to replicate _"Field for the British Isles_"






but then got various other bits of _homage_ to Antony Gormley added in.

There were a couple of mums close to me who thought the photo of _Field_ was actually of a gallery full of carved carrots, of which the Country Show display was only a small part.


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 16, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> I couldn't find any "Louise's nutty tart" - were they there?


Nope, they're not doing it this year.


----------



## Onket (Sep 16, 2012)

Great day yesterday. Not going today. Totally knackered and a bit hungover. 

Great to see everyone, not seen most of you for bloody ages!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 16, 2012)

lang rabbie said:


> Part of Cressingham Gardens estate - some blocks on the estate have apparently had massive subsidence problems. I think plans for a major refurbishment were abandoned last year.
> 
> They only had steel shutters last time I cut through there.


 
Not "normal" subsidence _a la_ undermining from tree roots from what I recall, very bad damp that's undermined the foundations and rotted some of the loadbearing walls. Some of the similar blocks on the estate have the same problem, but not as bad as those at the bottom of the estate. I think they were basically too far gone to save, without spending as much as it'd cost to demolish them and build something else.
With our block (we're kind of in the middle of the estate), they basically emptied the ground floor flats of the same type as in Crosby Walk, dug out the floors down to the footings, renewed them, and then put some hi-tech membrane down (about 4 times thicker than the standard dampcourse membrane). Seems to be working, as the peeps in the groundfloor flats haven't had problems when the water table has risen, whereas when we first moved here, if it rained for more than a couple of days, those flats would have water coming up through the floors.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 16, 2012)

Greebo said:


> The estate was only finished in the mid 1970s, and that block was breezeblocked up last year. As others have commented, it's ridiculous considering how many people are desperate for soemewhere to live.
> 
> I live on that estate and I'm wondering if the "subsidence" would have anything to do with a leaflet circulated on the estate about a lot of the mature trees having caused subsidence (aspirational problem or what?) and therefore being about to get felled.
> 
> There's also another rumour going round about what's coming next. Will post the details on the Brixton thread after I've emptied the washing machine.


 
Nah, it's mostly a water problem, despite the carping about the trees (most of those trees are within 18-24 inches of paving that hasn't been unduly disturbed by roots). It doesn't help that those flats on Crosby Walk are at the very bottom of an estate that facilitates drainage of surface water straight down there, and that the sites further downhill have much better soakaways than this estate does. That civil engineer guy who came round about 10 years ago also said that rainwater drainage from the properties on the estate was merely "adequate" because the original flush-fitting guttering was narrower and shallower than standard, so the external walls got a lot of overflow down them that *should* have been carried away by the guttering.


----------



## girasol (Sep 16, 2012)

I thought Miss Meego was AMAZING, what an unexpected pleasure - I love when that happens!





Full set (yesterday and today) here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/plasmatika/sets/72157631546487332/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 16, 2012)

girasol said:


> I thought Miss Meego was AMAZING, what an unexpected pleasure - I love when that happens!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I've only ever seen her play with the Top Cats.  Didn't get to see her there


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 16, 2012)

girasol said:


> I thought Miss Meego was AMAZING, what an unexpected pleasure - I love when that happens!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That looks like it was great.  


What won the veg animals?   If it wasn't the pineapple owl they was robbed!


----------



## girasol (Sep 16, 2012)

not sure actually!  They all seemed to have won something, got confused


----------



## girasol (Sep 16, 2012)

the competition is named 'vegetable character competition' according to this: http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/Country-Show/Zones/Flowerzone.htm

That would explain why a pinneaple owl wouldn't win 

The lemon one should, if we were to stick to the rules, be out too. //pedant





http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=vegetable+character+competition&w=14256361@N00&ss=2&z=e


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 16, 2012)

Nipsla tells me the LibDem people had cardboard cutouts of Clegg and Cameron for people to throw stuff at.  Very good but they should do something about ousting the fucker and breaking up the coalition if they hate him so much.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 16, 2012)

I thought Harvest Cocker won? I've never managed to see the veg characters. I don't even know where that tent is


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 16, 2012)

thank you very much to the urbanite who found my toddler after she did a runner and was found milking a cow.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 16, 2012)

trashpony said:


> I thought Harvest Cocker won? I've never managed to see the veg characters. I don't even know where that tent is


Head for the marquee which is just down the sloping lawn from Brockwell Hall (the building with the cafe in it)


----------



## trashpony (Sep 16, 2012)

Next year ...


----------



## Greebo (Sep 16, 2012)

trashpony said:


> Next year ...


It's always in that spot.


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 16, 2012)

It used to be a children's competition, but there were so many entries which obviously had enthusiastic adult "assistance" that for the last few years there have been *two* separate competitions:




			
				Flower show schedule and regulations said:
			
		

> *Section E Floral art exhibits*
> Open plan tables, no alcoves will be provided, the height is unlimited unless
> otherwise stated. Exhibitors will be allowed to use accessories, drapes, etc.
> Flowers and plant materials must predominate but the exhibitor does not need
> ...


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 16, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> thank you very much to the urbanite who found my toddler after she did a runner and was found milking a cow.


I saw her staring intently at that cow on Saturday when I bumped into gaijinclan (sans gaijingirl) yesterday. It must have left an impression on her!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 16, 2012)

Harvest Cocker was the best of the veg, but he had close completion. It was a good year for pushy parents.
I especially admired the pulp.

The Nutkins tableau was also masterful though.
The attention to detail was magnificent.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 16, 2012)

And I met Steph finally!


----------



## girasol (Sep 17, 2012)

For people who drank cider, how are your stomachs?  Myself and husband have not been feeling right, but it could also have been the burger & chips we had.  But my son had that and he's fine.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 17, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> I saw her staring intently at that cow on Saturday when I bumped into gaijinclan (sans gaijingirl) yesterday. It must have left an impression on her!


 
she went back several times - last time independently.  Maybe she is going to be milkmaid?


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 17, 2012)

girasol said:


> For people who drank cider, how are your stomachs? Myself and husband have not been feeling right, but it could also have been the burger & chips we had. But my son had that and he's fine.


 
I had chucklehead and stowford - my tummy is fine but a couple of us have woken with stinky colds.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 17, 2012)

girasol said:


> For people who drank cider, how are your stomachs? Myself and husband have not been feeling right, but it could also have been the burger & chips we had. But my son had that and he's fine.


 
If I over do it on cider full stop I get a dodgy tum.  No chance of that for me today with the chucklehead running out


----------



## SheWolf (Sep 17, 2012)

Can anyone confirm if members of Nation of Islam, were handing out newspapers/leaflets with 'white trash' printed on them?


----------



## Callie (Sep 17, 2012)

SheWolf said:


> Can anyone confirm if members of Nation of Islam, were handing out newspapers/leaflets with 'white trash' printed on them?


 
I didnt notice any such thing. Where have you heard that?

Had a great time both days at my first ever LCS. Was nice to see people and harass animals in the vauxhall city farm bit. Couldnt get anywhere near the veg models, it was always three deep at the table.

Will definitely go again next year


----------



## SheWolf (Sep 17, 2012)

Callie said:


> I didnt notice any such thing. Where have you heard that?
> 
> Had a great time both days at my first ever LCS. Was nice to see people and harass animals in the vauxhall city farm bit. Couldnt get anywhere near the veg models, it was always three deep at the table.
> 
> Will definitely go again next year



Thanks. Somebody who went said so and said they told a policemen, who said they'd 'Ave a word' but didn't. 

Glad you enjoyed it. We missed it this year. It's usually a tradition to attend, but I had no spare cash come the end of school holidays


----------



## Onket (Sep 17, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> And I met Steph finally!


 
So did I!


----------



## Mation (Sep 17, 2012)

girasol said:


> For people who drank cider, how are your stomachs? Myself and husband have not been feeling right, but it could also have been the burger & chips we had. But my son had that and he's fine.


Not bad considering, but I did have to put myself to bed at about 6pm


----------



## plurker (Sep 17, 2012)

nipsla said:


> No chance of that for me today with the chucklehead running out


I joined an almighty queue, waited for 20 mins and *got the last 2 half-pints at the show*. Sorry 'bout that...


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Sep 17, 2012)

Anthony B was amazing.


----------



## Onket (Sep 17, 2012)

The service at the (main?) Chucklehead stall was excellent all day on the Saturday.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 17, 2012)

girasol said:


> For people who drank cider, how are your stomachs? Myself and husband have not been feeling right, but it could also have been the burger & chips we had. But my son had that and he's fine.


Fine, but I 've only had a glassful so far, and that was from the bottles carried home, not from any served there.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2012)

Photos here:





http://www.urban75.org/blog/lambeth-country-show-2012-full-photo-report/


----------



## zenie (Sep 17, 2012)

/dies

TBh the stowford and then Westons was fine, it was all the double spirits consumed at various pubs afterwards that did it for me  

Nice to hang out yesterday up the hill with peeps


----------



## girasol (Sep 17, 2012)

editor said:


> Photos here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Didn't realise you had passed by the capoeira workshop, just spotted myself on one of the photos


----------



## nagapie (Sep 17, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> thank you very much to the urbanite who found my toddler after she did a runner and was found milking a cow.


 
Was relieved to see her being brought back to you. Sorry we didn't stay to chat but we were so ready for home and felt secure that crisis had been averted.


----------



## editor (Sep 17, 2012)

girasol said:


> Didn't realise you had passed by the capoeira workshop, just spotted myself on one of the photos


I was going to say hello but you looked a  bit busy!


----------



## tendril (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm a bit too lazy to read the whole thread so apologies if the answer is already in here....

Anyone remember the name of the Goat's Cheese seller in the food tent? Bought some really nice cheese from him and wanted to get more.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 21, 2012)

tendril said:


> I'm a bit too lazy to read the whole thread so apologies if the answer is already in here....
> 
> Anyone remember the name of the Goat's Cheese seller in the food tent? Bought some really nice cheese from him and wanted to get more.


No idea of the seller's name, but the leaflet said he's at Blackheath farmers market every Sunday.


----------



## tendril (Sep 26, 2012)

Greebo said:


> No idea of the seller's name, but the leaflet said he's at Blackheath farmers market every Sunday.


I've found out, yay! It was Nut Knowles and they will be at Balham farmer's market on Sat 6th Oct


----------

